# Expensive 7a28 Military Chrono On Ebay !!



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There are times when I'm really glad that I decided to limit my Seiko 7A collecting to just the 7A38-xxxx range. 

Over the last 6 months, I've seen quite a few nice (_almost mint condition_) 7A28's come up on eBay, and been serious tempted a couple of times by the 'Speedmaster' variants. 

Never taken much notice of the 7A28-7120 'RAF Gen. 1' variant, either, although a couple of people have tried to interest me in them.

For some reason, unknown to me, one came up in my eBay 'saved favourite searches' this morning, from a seller in Taiwan.

If you search on the title:

*1989 British RAF Gen.1 Seiko 7A28 Military Chronograph*

You should find it, pretty easily. It's not an auction, but a 'Buy-it-Now'.

.... and the asking price ? :huh: A mere *$1450.00 *- (approximately Â£874.63) !!!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... and the asking price ? :huh: A mere *$1450.00 *- (approximately Â£874.63) !!!


While I was writing that post, I'd also 'emailed the link to a friend' ....

.... a fellow 7Axxx collector with a penchant for military watches, who keeps trying to flog me one of these things. :lol:

I headed my email 'Wishful Thinking ?'

He just responded:



> Very much so Paul, especially when you consider I sold the watch to Taiwan for *Â£389!* See my auction #270408229804


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=270408229804

Needless to say, the NSN / Seiko serial numbers check out *EXACTLY*. Caveat Emptor !!


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > .... and the asking price ? :huh: A mere *$1450.00 *- (approximately Â£874.63) !!!
> ...


Quite a mark up! However, it's only a good mark up if it ever sells and I doubt it will at that price!

I must say I am rather taken with my 7T27-7A20 'Military' Seiko. It's had a lot of wrist time over the last few weeks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> *1989 British RAF Gen.1 Seiko 7A28 Military Chronograph*
> 
> You should find it, pretty easily. It's not an auction, but a 'Buy-it-Now'.
> 
> .... and the asking price ? :huh: A mere *$1450.00 *- (approximately Â£874.63) !!!


Noticed that eBay seller has since reduced his 'Buy-it-Now' price down to *$950* (approximately Â£559.99).


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

a person can but try, but too much, although it is a fine looking watch


----------

